# Shagamauw Lumber 0-2-2. BLAME STAN!



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

In an effort to compete with the out put of the Dewey shops, Shagamauw Lumber of Rogue County, California, raced to the task of creating a 2-2-0 like Stan's;
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/8/postid/67345/view/topic/Default.aspx

Unfortunately, there has been all too much celebration in Rogue County of late and the lumber boys not only got the idea turned around (they built and 0-2-2!), the even put the boiler on sideways!








Made of whatever leftovers could be found in the yard, the new (as yet unnamed) loco was immediately put to work on Shagamauw's new track.









If it weren't for the coupler and the light, you'd never know this was the front!











The engine rides a mite high, but looks like she'll do to haul the empties. 








The boys were a bit dissappointed that she didn't come out near as purty as Stan's, but they love her just the same.









And as far as the rest of Rogue County, well, they think this lil' gal fits in just fine.

Chris


----------



## astrayelmgod (Jan 2, 2008)

It would appear that the Rogue County boys are much more adept at laying track; considering that none of that was there yesterday. 

As usual, pictures can't do it justice. I can't quite count the cars; it appears to be nine? If so, good on ya' Rogue County boys!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like the track gang had one to many koolaids. Later RJD


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Chris,

I love the Shagamauw Lumber's new loco AND the NEW railroad!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

The track is as twisted as you Chris! NEAT!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

SWEET!









very cool, I love the sideways boiler!!

Bet it loves going thru switches though ...









Any Building Log????


----------



## myline (Dec 6, 2008)

another C O O L !


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

Very cool! Though I have to say, the sideways boiler makes me want to smack the lumber company's chief mechanic.  

I too am curious about how it handles going through switches.


----------



## Don Gage (Jan 4, 2008)

Chris, 
How about "Sidewinder" or instead of a cab forward it can be a "transverse mounted heat activated steam operated twin drive locomotive" or "Trannie" for short. In honor of the wheel arrangement you could call it "Twocan" or "TOOTOO". 
What a great little beastie, 
Don


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks, guys. This one's and odd one for sure and I still have trouble looking at the boiler going the wrong way! 
I like Tootoo, it may stick! 
I have no idea how this one would do going through switches, probably the same as any 0-4-0??? 
Chris


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

If its track powered I would suggest not running it on switches. I have found very short wheelbase engines are very very prone to stalling on the frogs, my 2 little MDC speeder based Critters and Dinky, my loco bash based on an HLW ore car and an HLW railcar drive, both with very short wheelbases, just refuse to cross the plastic frogs on A/C and LGB switches without stalling, so they are dedicated to running on the portable layout. Chris's creation is half again as short as mine so I would expect similar results once the wheels hit the plastic frog on any switch, keep it on a switchless loop or do like Stan and add a trailing car for batteries, then it could go anywhere

Delightfully Delerious Chris, its great to see you back at work as your such an inspiration but as such, your also a* very bad* influence on me, _you keep giving me ideas_ ....its partially your fault I have so many zany engines and no finished layout to run them on, oh well, life is hard right?


----------



## Les (Feb 11, 2008)

CJ:

Love it! Mind if I copy it?

Les


----------



## cjwalas (Jan 2, 2008)

Les, 
I'd be honored! Have at it and please post photos when you're done! 
Chris


----------

